# Fall bird



## Mabren2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Took my buddy out this morning for our first fall turkey hunt together . We scored first thing, and Clyde was on it as soon as the gun cracked. Lot of fun hunting with your dog, and I made the slate call too. Good morning!

http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20151205_113238424_HDR.jpg

http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20151205_085636731_HDR.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice bird. Beautiful dog! What a morning thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 5, 2015)

Very very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 5, 2015)

Good score Clyde. Good job. Oh yeah you to Matthew.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 5, 2015)

Awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 5, 2015)

Always great calling them in with your own call. Glad your morning was more successful than mine

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 5, 2015)

That's awesome. Going turkey dogin is one thing that is on my bucket. It looks like it would be a blast.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> That's awesome. Going turkey dogin is one thing that is on my bucket. It looks like it would be a blast.



Thanks Scott, it really is. I hope you get to give it a try soon.


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 6, 2015)

You're dog looks very serious. I've never heard of anyone hunting turkeys with a dog. Pretty cool. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Con grats on your bird and a good hunt. Only thing better than calling them in with you own call is doing for a buddy and then sharing the feast!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice bird, and great hunt. Dog looks great too. I used hunt rabbits with dogs and loved every minute of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2015)

Great pictures. I have a LBD, too, but he would never sit still and quiet enough for a turkey hunt.



Mabren2 said:


> Took my buddy out this morning for our first fall turkey hunt together . We scored first thing, and Clyde was on it as soon as the gun cracked. Lot of fun hunting with your dog, and I made the slate call too. Good morning!
> 
> http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20151205_113238424_HDR.jpg
> 
> http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20151205_085636731_HDR.jpg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2015)

Congrats on your grand and glorious morning! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 6, 2015)

Wow congrats! How well did the fall turkey respond to the call. Never thought to try that in the fall.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 6, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> You're dog looks very serious. I've never heard of anyone hunting turkeys with a dog. Pretty cool. Gary



He takes his hunting pretty seriously, haha. The dog thing is only in the fall when the birds are in their flock mentality. The dog's job is to scatter the flock, and then you can call to them and hopefully pick one off as they try to regroup. Dogs would be basically useless, and in most places illegal in the more popular spring season.


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 6, 2015)

bamafatboy said:


> Nice bird, and great hunt. Dog looks great too. I used hunt rabbits with dogs and loved every minute of it.



Thanks. I love hunting rabbits, too. My friend has a couple beagles, and we're just getting into that mode now that the deer rifle season is over.


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 6, 2015)

SENC said:


> Great pictures. I have a LBD, too, but he would never sit still and quiet enough for a turkey hunt.



They're great dogs! Haha, I had the same fear, but he did surprisingly well. My plan was to have a shooter in place, and Clyde and I could set up a few yards away to call and watch the action. Since it wound up being just us I took his leash and tied him to my leg. He did really good laying beside me, and it was pretty cool watching his reaction to all of the calling. We were set up very close to several birds on the roost, and they were very vocal. I had to cut him loose quick though once I shot to keep from losing a leg, haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 6, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Wow congrats! How well did the fall turkey respond to the call. Never thought to try that in the fall.



They responded pretty good actually, but it's a lot different than in the spring. We were close to quite a few roosted birds, and once the birds got vocal I started giving a few yelps. They responded quickly, and a few of them started flying over and landing in trees right above us. When we busted a flock, I had a few birds respond, but they wound up meeting up with the birds they could see in the cornfield. It's all about maintaining the flock in the fall, versus mating in the spring, so it's different but still a lot of fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Beautiful dog! Good lookin turkey bird!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

